# Welcome home mommy!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe....very cute...thanks for sharing. Our dogs 1st birthdays must be pretty close together. Charlie's is August 16.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> awe....very cute...thanks for sharing. Our dogs 1st birthdays must be pretty close together. Charlie's is August 16.


Very close... Geddy was born Aug 25th


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson's is August 31st. 

...and you just gotta love that whole-body-tail-wag!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson's is August 31st.
> 
> ...and you just gotta love that whole-body-tail-wag!!!


It's the best part of coming home


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> It's the best part of coming home


I agree...wholeheartedly!!!! :agree: It's the best part of my day!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Awww sweet...the exact same noises Tilly makes...and something HAS to be in her mouth, just like that! thanks!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Awww sweet...the exact same noises Tilly makes...and something HAS to be in her mouth, just like that! thanks!



LOL... I nicknamed Geddy "Chewie" after Chewbaca on Star Wars due to all her groaning. And Yup... ALWAYS without exception, a toy has to be in her mouth... it's the cutest thing : 

I hope she doesn't grow out of this either!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I find it funny how they can wag their tails so hard and it hits on the wooden door... "WHACK WHACK WHACK WHACK"

Always wondered if it hurts for them 

I never experienced that sort of welcome yet. Hopefully Micah will learn that soon


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

IvanD said:


> I find it funny how they can wag their tails so hard and it hits on the wooden door... "WHACK WHACK WHACK WHACK"
> 
> Always wondered if it hurts for them
> 
> I never experienced that sort of welcome yet. Hopefully Micah will learn that soon



Oh I know what you mean!... they swing with such force!! 
So they either have lots of padding in their tails, or don't mind the bruises :


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> awe....very cute...thanks for sharing. Our dogs 1st birthdays must be pretty close together. Charlie's is August 16.


What a great day for a b-day, that's my birthday too


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great video. Just look at how how happy he is. Shianna does the same thing when I come home even if I've been gone only a few minutes. That sure is the best greeting.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

goldenluver said:


> What a great video. Just look at how how happy he is. Shianna does the same thing when I come home even if I've been gone only a few minutes. That sure is the best greeting.


Thanks! She is a happy little girl, and we are happy to have her with us!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks! She is a happy little girl, and we are happy to have her with us!!!


I am so sorry that I wrote he instead of she. I knew she was a girl so I don't know what I was typing LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

goldenluver said:


> I am so sorry that I wrote he instead of she. I knew she was a girl so I don't know what I was typing LOL


oh... no problem! She gets mistaken for a boy all the time


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy, Happy Girl!! Momma's Home! Momma's Home!! Cool Video!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Happy, Happy Girl!! Momma's Home! Momma's Home!! Cool Video!!



Thanks... I'm glad I thought of it. Now I can watch it at work when I'm missing her!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww, happy, happy dog!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh... no problem! She gets mistaken for a boy all the time


Shianna does also.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh she sure was happy to see you. Love the little happy noises she was making. 
I watched the other videos as well. She sure is one happy dog. Did she ever walk in those booties lol. thats a great Ball she was playing with. Dont think ive seen them here.


----------

